# help choosing a summer tire for mk5 jetta gli



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

Getting ready to buy a set of tires for these 18 inch Oz Chronos. Putting the on a 2006 jetta gli. Someone please guide me to the best summer tire with a budget of $100- $150.00/tire and where to buy this tire from for the best price?
The wheels are 7JX18H2. Previous tires on them were 225/40ZR 18.
I have just ordered H&R race springs as well. 
Also let me know what else im missing for a good look and fit, thanks.
If anyone has photos of this car with these wheels and maybe springs i would appreciate you posting it up.

can anyone help?


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

can anyone help?


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*photos*

here are some photos of the wheels.. 

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/1986jettagli/wheel10.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/1986jettagli/wheel9.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/1986jettagli/wheel8.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/1986jettagli/wheel7.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/1986jettagli/wheel6.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/1986jettagli/wheel5.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/1986jettagli/wheel4.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/1986jettagli/wheel3.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/1986jettagli/wheel2.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v327/1986jettagli/wheel1.jpg


please let me know what summer tire you would suggest so it looks good and works well with the h&r race springs i just ordered thanks


----------



## combatready_2003 (Oct 4, 2008)

A fellow MKV GLI owner:wave:. I can say from personal experience that The Continental DW summer tire is an excellent tire for the money. The Dunlop SP Sport Maxx GT tire is pretty good from what I heard too. You should check out The Tire Rack website.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

The jetta is salsa red i am having the oz cronos refinished repainted to a darker gray maybe gunmetal color.. 
Can anyone suggest the color that i should choose for painting the wheels?

Gunmetal? 
Satin black?
Any photos appreciated as well..


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

The jetta is salsa red i am having the oz cronos refinished repainted to a darker gray maybe gunmetal color.. 
Can anyone suggest the color that i should choose for painting the wheels?

Gunmetal? 
Satin black?
Any photos appreciated as well..


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

*Hub Centric Rings???*

What size Hub Centric Rings do i need to fit these OZ RACING 18' CRONO'S ON MY MK5 JETTA GLI?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2008)

1986 jetta gli said:


> What size Hub Centric Rings do i need to fit these OZ RACING 18' CRONO'S ON MY MK5 JETTA GLI?


You'll need to have the centerbore measured to be on the safe side. The wheel is no longer in our database, so we don't have any specs.


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

i am having the wheels powdercoated satin black, any suggestions what to do with the center caps?
i will also need a set of lug nuts to match all 4 satin black ozs, where should i order those? what size lug nuts should i look for for these oz crono evolution wheels?


----------



## 1986 jetta gli (May 1, 2004)

i am having the wheels powdercoated satin black, any suggestions what to do with the center caps?
i will also need a set of lug nuts to match all 4 satin black ozs, where should i order those? what size lug nuts should i look for for these oz crono evolution wheels?


----------

